# Hello, I'm moving to Athens, every bit info helps! :)



## Valheruerkan (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello everybody!

I'm new to this forum. A bit about myself is that I born in Istanbul, studied in Ankara University-Turkey and lived a year in Berlin studied in Freie University. I recently graduated. I love reading books, watching movies, tv shows, listening music, going concerts. 

I'm moving to Athens in 26th this month to work in Teleperformance Hellas. Naturally I'm a bit freaking out on how will i find a place to rent, will my payment be enough to live, oh no what the hell I'm doing and stuff. 

If you need a roommate, or can help me find a place to rent (studio house, normal house, apartment whatever -furnitured) around/close to Kallithea (around 200-300euro) I would be forever in your debt ! Also would really thank you if you can lead me some kind of website where I can search some. I need it starting from 01.02 or around.

Secondly once i move there I would really like to know some expats so if anyone wants to meet me get couple of coffee or watch a movie or anything, just let me know. I would like to make some friends. 

Thanks for the help !


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,if you post on Expat.com,a member called Jackelinlqc,a Peruvian new member says she rents out accommodation in Athens,check that member and any others postings under accommodation to rent,also you could post requesting accommodation in Athens,good luck.


----------



## Valheruerkan (Jan 7, 2016)

concertina said:


> Hi,if you post on Expat.com,a member called Jackelinlqc,a Peruvian new member says she rents out accommodation in Athens,check that member and any others postings under accommodation to rent,also you could post requesting accommodation in Athens,good luck.


Hey thanks a bunch !  will do that


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi, if you have the time, walk the streets where you want to live and you will see on the doors of the apartment blocks adverts for renting. Be careful as some are for sale. Other than that, try estate agents. A couple that I know are NG Trust and Golden Home.
Good luck.


----------

